# Forums are all the same.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

How many online forum group members does it take to change a lightbulb?
1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.
27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs.
53 to flame the spell checkers.
41 to correct spelling/grammar flames.
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb"...another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive.
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp".
15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct.
156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy".
109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group.
203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped.
111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group.
306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique, and what brands are faulty.
27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs.
14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's.
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.
33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too".
12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.
19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three".
4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ.
44 to ask what is a "FAQ".
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"
143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs".
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again... 

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And 1 to ask what is a light bulb ? >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And 1 to ask what is a light bulb ? >


Or do you mean lightbulb?>

'Ere we go, 'ere we go, 'ere we go!:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Then you get into which type of fitment and type of blub.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No please don't.

cabby


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Perhaps it's a good job that the OP didn't ask how many Freudians does it take to change a light bulb ( the answer is a little bit rude).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Plus one more to pick on somebody's username . . . . like, _"Why do you watch blinds Trev?"_

Then loads more to ask _"What is a blind?" . . . . "How can Trev watch anything if he is blind?" . . . . "Why doesn't he spell trev with a capital T?" . . . . . "The term capital is incorrect - it should be upper case!"_

If anyone needs an escape on Xmas afternoon, this could be a lot of fun. Or should that be "Christmas"?

But what if the term "_Christmas_" upsets Muslims or other faiths? . . . . . . . . . .

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Question "How many Surrealists does it take to change a light bulb" ?????

Answer ............





Fish :crazy:


If you dont understand the answer, tough, you should :wink2:

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yes - I forgot the smartarse who posts something dead obscure and calls everyone else a tit because they can't follow his twisted logic.









Sorry Andy. Only pulling your leg as I'm sure you realised, but it was irresistible! :kiss:

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem at all Dave, in fact I would have been disappointed if no-one used the opportunity !

Andy

P.s.
Like the laughing emoticon !!


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

blindwatchertrev said:


> Perhaps it's a good job that the OP didn't ask how many Freudians does it take to change a light bulb ( the answer is a little bit rude).


Ok then the answer ( since nobody asked!). It takes one to hold the lightbulb and a second to hold my mother er my c__k er the ladder.

Why Blindwatchertrev? Plagairised from a brilliant cosmologist called Rocky Kolb whose book Blindwatcherts of the Sky is a brilliant history of star gazing. Essentially it propounds the notion that whilst we look we don't often see. Certainly true in my case!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

blindwatchertrev said:


> Ok then the answer ( since nobody asked!). It takes one to hold the lightbulb and a second to hold my mother er my c__k er the ladder.
> 
> Why Blindwatchertrev? Plagairised from a brilliant cosmologist called Rocky Kolb whose book Blindwatcherts of the Sky is a brilliant history of star gazing. Essentially it propounds the notion that whilst we look we don't often see. Certainly true in my case!


Errr there's a strong smell of broken glass round here.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And 1 to ask what is a light bulb ? >


One that's been on a diet? i.e. a Low Energy one?

I'll get my hat now and won't even think about pointing out the spelling pistakes.....

Dave :thegraduate: :hathat28: :hathat7: ccasion9: :hathat49: :hathat17: :hathat6: :hathat38:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

One forum lurker reporting for duty!

Sorry about the six months thingy..........but I thought even you lot probably couldn't drag it out that far.

But maybe I'm wrong? It's been known.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never change a light bulb

What????

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I suggest you lot need to be Eddison screwed.

Or you will get a bayonet cap


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't yer just love forums ? Or should it be fori ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

bc109 said:


> Don't yer just love forums ? Or should it be fori ?


or fora ?

That should start the pendants swinging.......

and I don't mean THAT type of swinging either..... :surprise:

Dave 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shouldn't that be pedants Dave...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

From what I can see, no one has indicated whether these light bulbs are 12v or 240v

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this the Christmas boredom setting in........................................ ?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or if they are colour changing LED ones...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, definitely LED, with solar power.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

At last..............................







...........I've seen the light.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone got a shilling for the meter?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And one to say

Light bulbs aside

It's this one that lights up my life

Merry Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need one to light up my fire, does that count.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We use paper Kev

And a few twigs 

Gets a good blaze going>

Sanda >:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That isn't a bulb though...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We do have bulbs in the inglenook,red ones


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> We do have bulbs in the inglenook,red ones


We all have to earn a living > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We all have to earn a living > >


Too late Kev

Much too late >

But I don't need to learn a living

Fortunately

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> We do have bulbs in the inglenook,red ones


Worra Luverly tree! 

Looks familiar that room.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And just for you Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bet that poor old fairy has a head ache.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You know why fairies are on the top of Christmas trees

Santa and the fairies were cutting and delivering trees

Finally the last one was delivered and Santa sat down exhausted

Then a fairy piped up, Santa you've forgotten one lonely little tree

Too late said Santa 

What shall I do with it said the fairy, we cant just leave it all alone at Christmas 

You can shove it up your A*** for all I care said Santa >

And so the fairy on top of the tree became a tradition :wink2::wink2:

Ho Ho Ho

Sandra,

who has done bugger all today, and is now quietly enjoying a glass of chilled wine before having a second Christmas dinner from the leftovers of yesterday


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Worra Luverly tree!
> 
> Looks familiar that room.


Barry, my love

Whilst that Kev is talking about earning a living , and red lights >

It's not the best time to mention how familiar to you my room is :surprise::wink2:

Sandra

I hope you and Michelle are having a lovely Christmas


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What colour bulb is it?
Jan.

Sorry I missed the last page, we have a red bulb for your nookie Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Red, red,red

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry, my love
> 
> Whilst that Kev is talking about earning a living , and red lights >
> 
> ...


Thanks and Likewise. What happens in your lounge stays in your lounge. 

Ive soldiered on through Christmas as I have Ebola (man Flu)  You know me though, never like to make a fuss or talk about it, just ask the Fruitcakes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I ignore the wimp, I've got a third degree burn on my arm, but I don't talk about it.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell its turning into emergancy ward 10 on here 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know if Barry will have heard of that program Sandra, he's only a baby.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes jan 00

That's why he's a toy boy:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did I tell you i had Ebola? Im fading fast. Dont like to talk about it.  Im so ill I cannot even sing anymore.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

>Well every cloud :grin2:

Get well soon 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Bloody hell its turning into emergancy ward 10 on here
> 
> Sandra


By heck Sandra, showing your age their old lass.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Did I tell you i had Ebola? Im fading fast. Dont like to talk about it.  Im so ill I cannot even sing anymore.


There is a god then.:laugh::laugh:

Get yourself some Lemsip max, doesn't cure it but it makes it bearable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> By heck Sandra, showing your age their old lass.:laugh::laugh:


Well what's to hide ?

73 and looking goodish>

The joints are crap

The mind wanders and forgets

But otherwise

I could be twentyish :surprise:

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Did I tell you i had Ebola? Im fading fast. Dont like to talk about it.  Im so ill I cannot even sing anymore.


Just a couple of (smart-arse) points......

1. a new vaccine has now been used that is 100% effective....

2. AFAIK you ARE suffering from a terminal illness that has a 100% fatality rate.........

LIFE - very few people survive it.....:wink2:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm on the mend now Dave, just fought it off with lemsip and Leffe. My nose is falling to bits though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad the lemsip kicked in.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I'm on the mend now Dave, just fought it off with lemsip and Leffe. My nose is falling to bits though.


Slight tactical error?

You are supposed to DISSOLVE the Lemsip in water NOT inhale it via your nose.....:grin2:

and Leffe will certainly help as the contents includes lots of essential mineral salts and nutrients....:grin2:

Glad to hear that you are on the mend though and that "normal service" will be resumed as soon as possible, of course, the definition of "normal service" is inn the mind of each and every one of us......>

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:surprise:Good, so when are we meeting up at Ullswater, 

Your turn to swim naked :wink2:

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What colour bulb is it?
> Jan.
> 
> Sorry I missed the last page, we have a red bulb for your nookie Sandra


Sandra, I thought you were too old for nookie? :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey the mind is never too old

Neither would the body ( I think) 

Except prostate cancer has other ideas 

And after 50 + years

Well, 

and as the only man I have ever "known "

To much information , we met early in those days at 18 

I wouldn't swap him 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have swam naked in Ullswater before. Actually me and Ullswater have a good bit of history.  What happens at Ullswater stays on Ullswater though.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Not a bad idea - too much information on this page! But then I only have myself to blame.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I have swam naked in Ullswater before. Actually me and Ullswater have a good bit of history.  What happens at Ullswater stays on Ullswater though.


There was a rumour of a video being made at the time......

it may have looked like this;






Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I have swam naked in Ullswater before. Actually me and Ullswater have a good bit of history.  What happens at Ullswater stays on Ullswater though.


:wink2::wink2::wink2:0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I have swam naked in Ullswater before. Actually me and Ullswater have a good bit of history.  What happens at Ullswater stays on Ullswater though.


No wonder all the fish were queuing up at the local Specs avers the next day :grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wots all this gotta do with forums being the same?

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Wots all this gotta do with forums being the same?
> 
> Ray.


Maybe they all go off topic then someone says, "Wots all this gotta do with forums being the same"..:wink2:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Beat me to it


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They cannot be all the same, as I know one of them has some right Fruitcakes on as members.




Free plug.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you've got to have something to compare 

Yep we go of topic, we always eventually go off topic

But usually once we've exhausted the original topic, answered the questions 

Responded to those who post a answer we didn't expect but takes it off topic, only because we had narrowly "defined " the topic we were posting 

Then we just play, and play should never be reserved for children 

Sandra


----------

